# 2019 expenses



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

Going over the receipts from last year....

car - gas, maintenance, insurance & auto club fee (combined) - $915.75

home - maintenance, property taxes, trash pickup & insurance - $6129.68

veterinary service - $495.00

electric - $395.74

cable (includes TV, Internet and phone services) - $2384.46


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2020)

I mean no harm but why in the *hell* are you paying so much for cable, internet and phone?? When I had Optimum triple play (the three services you have), the highest I paid was $1,545. Thought that was too high so I negotiated it down to $1,274.  If you are counting cell phone service, add $542 to those figures.  I finally cut the chord in late 2018.  My husband had bought me an Android box which pulls in a lot of network programming (antennas don't work where I live). I also have a Roku player and subscribe to a a couple of streaming services (intermittently)...one is constant (Philo at $16/mo...$20 for new subscribers).  I dropped the landline phone service when I found out that in a power outage my phone would not work, defeating the purpose of keeping it.  Now with internet only, I have loads of T.V. and movie programming via internet streaming (computer or on my boxes).  MetroPCS cell phone service including an excellent hotspot and Amazon Prime, included with my latest upgrade, my annual 2020 cost will be approximately $1,388 . Last month I changed from Optimum to Verizon Fios which includes free Disney Plus for a year.


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

I am paying over $200 a month. did call them earlier this year and asked if there was any way to get my monthly bill down. They said "Certainly...if you want to give up some services." Here is a pic of my last bill with a breakdown of the services:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am paying over $200 a month. did call them earlier this year and asked if there was any way to get my monthly bill down. They said "Certainly...if you want to give up some services." Here is a pic of my last bill with a breakdown of the services:


Deb, consider what T.V. package you have and do you actually need all those channels. Unless you spend all day watching T.V. you probably don't.  Since it's obvious you have internet service, much of the programming you might lose if you downgrade is probably available via streaming. You may need to upgrade your internet speed but cutting the chord would more than make up for that. I just read an article that said most people are willing to pay up to $40 on streaming services. I used to spend that exact amount. Now for the next couple of months I'll spend $29 and by dropping Netflix, probably in March (until new seasons of shows I want to see) I'll be back down to $16.  BTW, there are streaming options that show programming as they are being broadcast.

 Also what has worked me me *and others* I know is we threaten to use another cable provider.  Of course, if you live where they know there is no other provider that won't work. Another thing I did before ultimately canceling cable was removed the cable box from the bedroom where I no longer watch T.V. and turned in both DVRs. These days, many streaming services have DVR and/or VOD (video on demand) capabilities.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 26, 2020)

We switch back and forth from spectrum to fios ......whoever raises us when our deal is up we go to the other ..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> We switch back and forth from spectrum to fios ......whoever raises us when our deal is up we go to the other ..


MJ, I'm not having the same issues with my WiFi that I had with Optimum which may or may not be because it was 100 mbps and Fios is 200.  With Optimum, I'd be online and sometimes suddenly websites wouldn't load and I'd get a message saying I have no internet connection. It became too frequent. I've had Fios for a month and a half and that hasn't happened so far. Did you find your internet with Spectrum to be as good as with Fios?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 26, 2020)

Interesting...sounds about normal for most households....perhaps a bit high on your cable/TV.Internet bill....but, the Electricity costs sound WAY below average.  Given the average electricity rates in the US of about 10 cents/KWH, do you have Any electric appliances....refrigerator, washer/dryer, Air Conditioner, even a microwave???  Just normal interior lights, watching some TV, using your computer, etc., would probably eat up more electricity than just $33/month.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Interesting...sounds about normal for most households....perhaps a bit high on your cable/TV.Internet bill....but, the Electricity costs sound WAY below average.  Given the average electricity rates in the US of about 10 cents/KWH, do you have Any electric appliances....refrigerator, washer/dryer, Air Conditioner, even a microwave???  Just normal interior lights, watching some TV, using your computer, etc., would probably eat up more electricity than just $33/month.


We pay .33 cents a kwhr here


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 26, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> MJ, I'm not having the same issues with my WiFi that I had with Optimum which may or may not be because it was 100 mbps and Fios is 200.  With Optimum, I'd be online and sometimes suddenly websites wouldn't load and I'd get a message saying I have no internet connection. It became too frequent. I've had Fios for a month and a half and that hasn't happened so far. Did you find your internet with Spectrum to be as good as with Fios?


Fios is better ...I am about ready to go back ....

these companies play a game ...they rather have less subscribers at higher prices ..they have people leaving as part of their business plan ....it would cost far to much in infrastructure upgrades to keep everyone so they cycle customers .


----------



## Don M. (Jan 26, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> We pay .33 cents a kwhr here



Exactly!  I would be Very surprised if the rates in NY were anywhere near the national average.  Someone in the NE who is paying only $33/mo. for electricity must be using candles for lighting.


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

My electric bill I assumed was below average, just curious, though. I don't leave any more lights on than I need. Cannot control when the refrigerator runs - need that for sure. Microwave maybe 2 minutes a day, average. Computer on average of 6 to 7 hours a day. If I didn't always fall asleep witn the CRT TV on, it probably would be less. When my electric bill goes over $40, I wonder what I did. Sometimes at night when I am walking past a window, every light I can see in my neighbor's house is on. I always wonder what they're bill is? Can you tell from my last bill what my rate is?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> My electric bill I assumed was below average, just curious, though. I don't leave any more lights on than I need. Cannot control when the refrigerator runs - need that for sure. Microwave maybe 2 minutes a day, average. Computer on average of 6 to 7 hours a day. If I didn't always fall asleep witn the CRT TV on, it probably would be less. When my electric bill goes over $40, I wonder what I did. Sometimes at night when I am walking past a window, every light I can see in my neighbor's house is on. I always wonder what they're bill is?



At the minimum, you should hope your electric meter never fails, and you have to call your power company.  I would strongly suspect that your meter is not tracking your usage properly, and if it is ever replaced, your monthly rates will probably go way up.  We have Very low rates, here...8.4 cents/KWH, and even when we leave the house for a few days, the daily usage is at least $2/day, just for the fridge, and a small light we leave on.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> My electric bill I assumed was below average, just curious, though. I don't leave any more lights on than I need. Cannot control when the refrigerator runs - need that for sure. Microwave maybe 2 minutes a day, average. Computer on average of 6 to 7 hours a day. If I didn't always fall asleep witn the CRT TV on, it probably would be less. When my electric bill goes over $40, I wonder what I did. Sometimes at night when I am walking past a window, every light I can see in my neighbor's house is on. I always wonder what they're bill is?


If you're only paying $40...that's good. You can unplug or turn off power switches *whenever feasible *and save a bit more. That way you lessen the use of "phantom electricity". The first year I started doing that I actually saw an annual $200 difference in my bill. Obviously you'd leave the fridge plugged in. I unplug my microwave because the plug is easy to reach and turn off the power switch where my electric dryer and countertop dishwasher are plugged when these things won't be used for awhile.  Even charger cables pull phantom power. Sometimes I leave my T.V. on (not good) but it sometimes turns itself off when I turn it on and I have to unplug and plug again, sometimes a couple of times and it's annoying. My bill is usually between $57 and $59 a month. It was $66 when I had to run the heater a couple of nights until we got our heat fixed.  I know people who's bills are well over a hundred dollars.


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> At the minimum, you should hope your electric meter never fails, and you have to call your power company.  I would strongly suspect that your meter is not tracking your usage properly, and if it is ever replaced, your monthly rates will probably go way up.  We have Very low rates, here...8.4 cents/KWH, and even when we leave the house for a few days, the daily usage is at least $2/day, just for the fridge, and a small light we leave on.



My electric meter IS fairly new.


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 26, 2020)

_The lesson here is......never try to understand a itemized bill from a utility!

...._


----------



## gennie (Jan 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am paying over $200 a month. did call them earlier this year and asked if there was any way to get my monthly bill down. They said "Certainly...if you want to give up some services." Here is a pic of my last bill with a breakdown of the services:
> 
> View attachment 89137


None of my business but is it wise to publish  your phone number on such an open internet site?  It's at the bottom of  your bill?  Might open you up to crank calls etc.


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 26, 2020)

gennie said:


> None of my business but is it wise to publish  your phone number on such an open internet site?  It's at the bottom of  your bill?  Might open you up to crank calls etc.




_I had the same thought!_


----------



## Don M. (Jan 26, 2020)

gennie said:


> None of my business but is it wise to publish  your phone number on such an open internet site?  It's at the bottom of  your bill?  Might open you up to crank calls etc.



For Sure................

https://www.whitepages.com/phone/1-518-664-2530


----------



## Knight (Jan 27, 2020)

$10.00 a month for modem rental when buying your own modem costs about $60.00 
digital tv converter box about $30.00 
Digital HD TV Antenna with Detachable Amplifier Indoor Antenna Booster and 10ft Long Cable for Free TV Shows, 50miles Range-Black $14.98

Broadcast TV whatever that is & modem $312.00
TV service $1044.00 

So for a one time cost you would spend about $100.00 for what you are paying $1346.00 a year now. 

Sports programming do you watch a lot of sports? That you would lose if you converted to a your own equipment. 

There are modem/router combos that might suit your needs better. Those brand name don't cost much more than modem only.


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

I can't edit it now. This is what SeaBreeze said:

...there is no way once the edit time period has expired.
The only thing I can suggest is quoting your post that you want to edit, as you would if replying to it, and adding the note that you are adding to, changing or removing content from your original message.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2020)

Deb,

I would ask them to delete the thread but it won't do any good if you continue to post clues with photos, diagrams, street names, towns, etc... that allow people to pinpoint your exact location.

Good luck!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> I can't edit it now. This is what SeaBreeze said:
> 
> ...there is no way once the edit time period has expired.
> The only thing I can suggest is quoting your post that you want to edit, as you would if replying to it, and adding the note that you are adding to, changing or removing content from your original message.


Deb, just remember to also post the pix of your big new "attack trained Rotty:


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

If anyone want to call the number shown, they are wasting their time. My phone should block unidentified callers. Also, if I don't recognize the caller ID, I just don't answer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 29, 2020)

gennie said:


> None of my business but is it wise to publish  your phone number on such an open internet site?  It's at the bottom of  your bill?  Might open you up to crank calls etc.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 29, 2020)

i like the people who post car pictures and cover up the license plate . yet the vehicle is parked or driving  in the street  and visible to the world


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

I compared January 2019 cable bill to January 2020. I was paying $190.34 a year ago, now it's $203.91. The increases were in the TV digital adaper rental fee when went from $5.99 to $7.99 a month and Internet service which went from $44.99 to $49.99. There was also increases in broadcast TV surcharge ($9.95 to $13.50) and the franchise fee ($3.15 to $5.94) also a FCC Admin fee was added. Of course, when anything increases so do the taxes on them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2020)

I wouldn't worry about the price as long as you can afford it and get $2,446.92/year in enjoyment from it.

I have internet only from the local cable company at a cost of $369.48/year and IMO it is an amazing value.

_Chacun à son goût_ !


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wouldn't worry about the price as long as you can afford it and get $2,446.92/year in enjoyment from it.
> 
> I have internet only from the local cable company at a cost of $369.48/year and IMO it is an amazing value.
> 
> _Chacun à son goût_ !


That IS a great value Aunt Bea!


----------

